# in need of your old tees



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

i'm making a patchwork t-shirt skirt & am trying to collect as many shirts as i can for it. i'm looking for shirts with cool designs, prints & logos, as that will be the part of the shirt i use. so if any of you have old tees (ripped, faded, whatever) that you don't mind kickin down, please let me know! if you need to be compensated then we'll talk, but i'm really not trying to spend much on them because it will get quite costly if i do. so far i've collected about 10 shirts...grateful dead, cheese, LRG & some others, but still need many more to make into an entire skirt. it's gonna rock once it's done & will be like nothing anyone else has. so help me out if you can!


----------

